# LeBron James game?



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Will you guys get to see the LeBron James game tonight? It is going to be on ESPN2, but you might have to stay up really late to see it, I'm not sure about the time zones and everything. But just wondering, is that going to be on over there?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Will you guys get to see the LeBron James game tonight? It is going to be on ESPN2, but you might have to stay up really late to see it, I'm not sure about the time zones and everything. But just wondering, is that going to be on over there?


No, I have DirecTV here but we only have one ESPN. In fact I'm really mad at DirecTV because I can't get NBA League Pass this year. They are still negotiation. Do you know? $$$ problems.

I got some Lebron James in Kazaa. I hope I can get this one.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Well all I have to say is it was amazing to watch.....


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by OZZY!
> Will you guys get to see the LeBron James game tonight? It is going to be on ESPN2, but you might have to stay up really late to see it, I'm not sure about the time zones and everything. But just wondering, is that going to be on over there?


I wish we could watch ESPN2 here in Spain   , Lebron James must be a superstar.



> Originally posted by JGKoblenz
> I got some Lebron James in Kazaa


Great news, gonna start downloading now


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

saw the game. Good game, but sitll don't believe in all the hype. He has yet to proove to me. Of course I am a college ball realist. I do not like players go from HS to pros. But hey that is my opinon. If go to college ofr a year or two, hey that is fine, no probem with that. I want these kids to taste something that they might miss out, college ball. Hey if they don't like it after a year, and they want to make big bucks that is fine. I just want the kids to taste what they are missing at a college level.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Surprisingly, today in a spanish tv channel they showed some highlights of the game   There were 2 dunks and a three pointer by Lebron .Then they showed him speaking with the reporters after the game, he seems a very mature guy. He was also compared with Jordan.

It's amazing how far have arrived the news about him


----------

